# East Coasters!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im not sure who this will effect but the news makes it sound terrible. But I hope Super Storm Sandy stays far far away from y'all. From Florida all the way up to New England, keep ur pups and urselves safe!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey!! Thanks. I didn't really know about it. My folks called me to see how I was and told me. I'm all into the bully walk tomorrow and stopped looking at weather lol thanks for your concern. We may get snow but more than Likely miss me. Good luck to those that are hit! 

On that note my folks always know my weather not their own. I tell them to
Mind their business cause they are doing it k be punks. Like oooo its 82 and sunny today heard its gonna be 37 for the low in Quincy!! Jeesh. Mind ya business and stop rubbing it in!! Lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I totally understand Ames, my mom is the same way about a lot of stuff.  always up in my business lol!

Im glad to hear that u should be in the clear with the weather though


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm at sea level at the head of a bay, if a hurricane ever hits the bay just right ( probably happens every thousand years or so) the projections I've read are 30 feet of water for my area. Don't think that can happen w/ this storm.
The way local 'news' outlets market the weather the last few years...not a year goes by without them suggesting that it can happen.

This makes me think about an earthquake story out of Italy last week, you may have heard it. Some Geologists were convicted of manslaughter because they did not accurately predict and warn residents of an earthquake which killed a number of people.

Think that can happen here ? Can we sue the local meteorologist if we don't get an accurate local prediction or sufficiently strong appeal to protect property or evacuate?
Ha, I"ll bet someone will try.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

HURRICANE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beer... check
more beer... check
hurricane.... ????
Awww man, it was just a bunch of wind and rain. 
Oh well, LET'S GET DRUNK!! LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

WOO HOO!! I'm excited for a little wind action! Bring it on! 

Booze...check
Flashlight....check
Booze...check
Batteries....check
Booze...check
candles......check
Booze...check
Canned food......OH CRAP!!! But I got me some BOOZE! LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Good to hear everyone is taking this seriously... alcohol shortage can be a real danger! :cheers:


----------

